# Tracking down a P226 trigger



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

My gun has a trigger that has grooves on it. When I shoot, I find that this tends to cause me to pull to the left/right because of the way I pull the trigger (I confirmed this by renting a newer P226 and P229 from the range, and it happened to a severely lessened degree (what was left, I assume was from pulling the trigger improperly)). I'd like to rectify this by replacing the trigger, but I would like to switch to one of the newer style stock trigger rather than one of the short style triggers. I have searched everywhere I can think of, but cannot find a replacement trigger. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## 230kvdr (Jul 25, 2010)

*Trigger*

:smt1099Hello and I'd try topgunsupply.com for oem parts. Good luck.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

That was the first place I looked. I then went to Gun Broker, Brownell's, and did a Google search for one. All I have found is the short trigger. I'm going to call Sig and see how much it'll cost to get one from them.


----------



## bgrider (May 5, 2013)

Top Gun Supply has SIG standard triggers.


----------

